# Quicktime Streamings capturen



## Azi (28. November 2005)

Ich finde bei Apple immer diese tollen Filme, die ich mir Stundenlang anschauen könnte. Nicht nur, weil sie mich zum träumen verleiten, sondern auch, weil sie englisch sind. Das könnte mir helfen, diese Sprache besser sprechen zu können, was ich leider nicht so ganz gut kann  . Ich wollte gerne dieses 40min-Video offline anschauen, online gibt es auch dauernt Probleme und das Bild oder der Ton sind immer wieder verzerrt, fehlen, etc:
http://stream.qtv.apple.com/events/apr/tiger/tiger_ref.mov
Die Datei ist unter einem Megabyte groß, ich glaube 4 KB, das kann der Film nicht sein. Ich habe noch kein Programm gefunden, welches mir den Film abspeichern kann... Kennt ihr eins? Aber bitte eines, welches kostenlos ist, denn ich spare für ein Powerbook  .

*Edit:* Hier die Hauptseite:
http://www.apple.com/macosx/quicktours/
Und hier die Seite, in der der Film abgespielt wird:
http://www.apple.com/macosx/quicktours/viewall.html


----------

